# What type of hunting transportation do you prefer?



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

So what type of hunting transportation do you prefer and what do you have to say about the rest?


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

So how many of you hunt with horses? Do you just use them to get back to places, or do you actually shoot from them? I have always been a foot solider. I have always wanted to try using a horse, but I can't justify one for only using them two weeks of the year. Feed just cost too much. I saw this picture and wondered.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

We used to take horses every time but now for me if it is just a day or two horses are too much trouble, but for several days to a week in the back country they are the only way to go. I prefer to hunt on foot but to get from point A to point B I have used all 4 on your list.

I do hate trying to hike into an area and cross several 4 wheeler trails on my way.
Or hiking into an area that is supposed to be roadless only to find some sort of vehicle parked there when I get there.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Hunting is best done without the sound of engines. Solitary time is precious to me thus I prefer the boot leather.--------SS


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Mules going deep for several days. Foot soldier other than that for the most part. Have used four wheelers depending on the place but I will avoid most of those places at all cost.

I have never shot at an any animal from the back of a mule or horse but I have fished from them before.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

For me, you just can't beat a nice harm cab of your pickup. You know, getting up early, cruising around, nursin a nice cup of coffee, BS'n with your bro's, spotting all nature of wildlife, reminiscing about all the big old bucks you've shot over the years. I personnel enjoy a good laugh at these guys (modern mighty hunters) pounding the same road Iam huntin-), straddlin their wheeler, freezen the butts off. Getting old has a way of putting it all in perspective.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

warm up the truck in the dark, drive while drinking hot chocolate, park at the trailhead and then hike to the top. Hunt hard all day, then hike back down to the truck at dark. I would consider that a foot soldier on your poll.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> I have never shot at an any animal from the back of a mule or horse but I have fished from them before.


I have heard of people doing that while the horse was swimming out in a lake. I would have never believed it until they showed me pics. I never knew horses were such good swimmers.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Its hard to smell the forest and sage on an ATV or horse, I'd rather hoof it.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I believe that it all depends on your age and physical capabilities. I used to park my Volkswagen in Spanish Fork Canyon and then hike the rest of the day until dark and then back to it. Then when I purchased a truck I would do the same thing. Then I purchased a expensive truck and decided to let the ATV do the off roading. Now that my knees are about shot I let that ATV do a lot more of the work and if it is a better road then I'll drive my truck. I try and avoid downhill hikes that take more than a hour or two but I can still go uphill, now if I could only figure out how to get my truck or ATV up that hill to be waiting for me I would have it made. 

Horses are a very expensive expense that I don't want to incur. To those that have a pasture or place to keep them the rest of the year they would be fine but I don't think that my neighbors would like for me to keep a couple in my back yard.


----------



## yak4fish (Nov 16, 2007)

utahgolf said:


> warm up the truck in the dark, drive while drinking hot chocolate, park at the trailhead and then hike to the top. Hunt hard all day, then hike back down to the truck at dark. I would consider that a foot soldier on your poll.


This is how I do also, only I drink coffee instead of hot chocolate.


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

I said ATV, but I only use it to get to the trailhead or mountain where I am going to hunt and then let my feet do the rest.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Walking for me.

I used to do farm animals but got tired of waiting on them.

I may get one of those ATV thingies though so I can drive right up ta my dead elk similar to what I see on the outdoor forums.

.


----------



## dadams41 (Jul 9, 2013)

I am with Critter. It depends on what you can do. I had knee surgery before last years hunt and was not able to hike as much as i would have liked. I think the more footwork you do before the hunt and your knowledge of an area will decrease the actual hiking during the hunt. I also found a lot of deer last year just in the truck and on the ATVs driving around. We didn't find anything spectacular but they were there. Never had the chance to hunt with horses but i would like to.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

It's always been my preference to burn boot leather, but I also agree with BP and Critter; sometimes you just gotta do what you gotta do. Been fighting health issues, bad knees, bad back and shoulders for a while now but still manage to 'get back in' a piece. Probably have two more 'foot' hunts left in me, after that I'll just have to make do.

Sometime back in the early eighties when I was still full of pizz and vinegar, was chasing Blacktails in Northern Cali. Saw a truck parked just off the dirt road with a single set of boot tracks in the thick dust heading west of where I wanted to go. Took off and covered maybe 4 or 5 miles, up and down, down and up the mountians. A few hours later made my way back to the road. As I topped a small ravine, there not 50 yards from the road sat a very elderly gentleman on a stump, I could see my truck and the other one I saw when I arrived earlier that morning; it must have been his. Feeling bad I bumped into him and his hunting area, I sheepishly walked up to him and we started talking. He was 83 years young, but there was a gleam and sparkle in his eyes as we chatted of previous hunts. Seems he refused to give up hunting and figured he could still get a small buck the 50 yards back to the truck, so that was how he hunted, just off the road.

Well, I smiled at the thought and could see myself doing the same dang thing many decades later. As I turned to leave he called out: "Say young feller, since yer here maybe you could clear the way for me while I yank this thing back to my rig.", pointing behind me. There, not 30 or 40 feet away lay a fat little forkie dead as a door nail.

Anyway, my point is, where there is a will there is a way, and I for one will find it so I can still hunt.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I mainly walk, however, last year when I shot my elk, my wife and I saddled up a couple of the horses and let them do the heavy lifting to get the meat back to the truck. Feed the fat knot heads all year, and you may as well use them once or twice.


----------



## Archin (Oct 5, 2013)

Personally I get the atv out drive to my location and strap my pack on grab my bow and I'm off. I hate driving my older paid off gas guzzler off road. It cost enough to take a week off get to the location, equipment ect ect I dont wanna fix my truck anymore than I have too. I let my atv soak up its share of the wear and tear. So I can hike in to where I want to be. I always stay on the trials thou. Im sure most of you hate the atvs. The worst is when you park the atv hike for a couple hours and just after light the horses pass you smile and wave.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Completly depends on unit, weapon, spiece's ,season dates.........................

Theres a time and place for everything !!!!!

Weres snowmobile's??????? I've worn out a dozen of those lion hunting..8)..


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Somebody else's truck.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Like alot have mentioned, ride the atv to where I'm going to hunt, and then kick around on foot for a while. Don't wander as far as I used too as I get older. 
I figure I'll be like he 83 year old gentleman before too long. 
Then the kids will just leave me in a rocking chair on the deck with my rifle ol' Betsy to do my hunting after that stage. Bet I get one or two that way. 
Will hunt till the day I die, more than likely. 8)


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

goofy elk said:


> Completly depends on unit, weapon, spiece's ,season dates.........................
> 
> Theres a time ans place for everything !!!!!
> 
> Weres snowmobile's??????? I've worn out a dozen of those lion hunting..8)..


Absolutely............The Henry's Mtn. Bison Hunt required every type I can think of in a single cow hunt. (Including a helicopter too do a search, which I didn't use.)


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I've always considered myself a foot soldier. I never thought I would own a ATV/UTV, but it has been a real benefit the last couple of years that I've had it. Sure is nice to get to the general hunting area in a short amount of time and comes in real handy when packing an animal out if there is an approved trail nearby.

I'll use any transportation to get me into the general hunting area and then it's on foot for me.

Great points mentioned by others about health and ability.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

The areas I hunt are accessible by foot or horse only and that's part of why we hunt there, no motorized access allowed to keep it quiet and the lazy folks out. Between the restriction and rough terrain we don't see many people, comparatively speaking anyway. One day I may invest in or rent a pack mule.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

30-06-hunter said:


> The areas I hunt are accessible by foot or horse only and that's part of why we hunt there, no motorized access allowed to keep it quiet and the lazy folks out. Between the restriction and rough terrain we don't see many people, comparatively speaking anyway. One day I may invest in or rent a pack mule.


 LAZY FOLKS? You mean like a 73 year old man who's worked at physically demanding jobs and has hiked the hills his whole life, who now has a heart rhythm problem? Or maybe the grandpa who wants to take his 10 and 11 year old grandsons on a day-long cow elk hunt, but has to get them back to the truck before dark? Or maybe you mean the hunter who now prefers to use his brain more than his legs? I appreciate and envy you somewhat for hiking into those kinds of areas, but would also appreciate it if you didn't refer to those who don't or can't hike in as lazy folks. Besides, it's just a matter of time, God willing, that you'll be one of those "lazy folks".


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

elkfromabove said:


> LAZY FOLKS? You mean like a 73 year old man who's worked at physically demanding jobs and has hiked the hills his whole life, who now has a heart rhythm problem? Or maybe the grandpa who wants to take his 10 and 11 year old grandsons on a day-long cow elk hunt, but has to get them back to the truck before dark? Or maybe you mean the hunter who now prefers to use his brain more than his legs? I appreciate and envy you somewhat for hiking into those kinds of areas, but would also appreciate it if you didn't refer to those who don't or can't hike in as lazy folks. Besides, it's just a matter of time, God willing, that you'll be one of those "lazy folks".


Big difference between someone with a legitimate health issue and the 40-something who is obese because he chooses not to exercise(lazy), sorry I did not clarify sooner. I own several off road vehicles but they stay parked unless we are using them as intended, hunting isn't one of their purposes. If I can exercise and hike in with a fused vertebra and nerve damage in an upper extremity being in my upper 30's, just about anyone else my age can do the same. I enjoy the challenge both physically and mentally when I hunt, gives me satisfaction.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I love these types of threads. They always bring out the real winner comments.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Okay fellas, I'll go get the measuring tape; get 'em out!


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

TS30 said:


> I love these types of threads. They always bring out the real winner comments.


Sure does, look below.



colorcountrygunner said:


> Okay fellas, I'll go get the measuring tape; get 'em out!


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

one method is no more supreme than the other IMO. If it is what you like and it gets you out and doing it, do it and enjoy it. If others don't like it be glad they aren't hunting with you.


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

Let me confess my sins. Killed one deer and one elk after I saw them while driving to other areas to hunt.

That said if riding ATV or driving my truck I would not consider it hunting.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

30-06-hunter said:


> Big difference between someone with a legitimate health issue and the 40-something who is obese because he chooses not to exercise(lazy), sorry I did not clarify sooner. I own several off road vehicles but they stay parked unless we are using them as intended, hunting isn't one of their purposes. If I can exercise and hike in with a fused vertebra and nerve damage in an upper extremity being in my upper 30's, just about anyone else my age can do the same. I enjoy the challenge both physically and mentally when I hunt, gives me satisfaction.


 Thanks for clarifying! I didn't mean to sound so harsh and, in fact, wish I could still hike those hills. I'm just happy I can still hunt though I've had to change my methods somewhat per my handle. But even that's starting to change more often. Ground blinds are safer and easier to get into than a treestand.


----------



## Kevinitis (Jul 18, 2013)

Either this group does not represent the majority or you all are full of $#!+. what I see on the ground is that the majority of dudes are riding their ATV's, and trucks on the roads, or even creating their own roads, and bearly get off their motorcade to take a leak. To each their own, and I'm sure they are having fun. But I can't count how many times I have had some guy stop to ask me what I have seen, and tell me that there are no animals on the mountain because he has driven more than a 100 miles that day and not seen anything! When I tell them where and how many animals I had seen, their eyes glaze over because that's just too far to walk.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Where's the combo option? I ride ATVs to areas, then short hikes to vantage points then glass with spotting scopes, move on atv to new spot, glass... move to new spot, glass. I see tons of deer usually. 


-DallanC


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

I like to hike when I can. Last year it was 18-20 mile days. This year with health issues, 4 mile hikes are kicking my ass. I have owned several trail 90s over the years, but now have one of these: http://motopeds.com/ 115# bike, 125cc engine, geared low enough to take off in 3rd gear.


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

Backpack in, sleep in the blind, hike during the day, and back to the blind at night..


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Lonetree said:


> I like to hike when I can. Last year it was 18-20 mile days. This year with health issues, 4 mile hikes are kicking my ass. I have owned several trail 90s over the years, but now have one of these: http://motopeds.com/ 115# bike, 125cc engine, geared low enough to take off in 3rd gear.


Those are pretty cool.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Kevinitis said:


> Either this group does not represent the majority or you all are full of $#!+..........................................


There's 2 basic rules for posting on an outdoor forum:

1) Never let the truth stand in the way of a good story.

2) Learn how to Photoshop a picture.

.


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

hunting777 said:


> So how many of you hunt with horses? Do you just use them to get back to places, or do you actually shoot from them? I have always been a foot solider. I have always wanted to try using a horse, but I can't justify one for only using them two weeks of the year. Feed just cost too much.




Adam... I have a horse and live right across the street... Hell you can use the trailer to. By the time the gun hunt for elk rolls around I'm done with the pony and on to better hunts!:grin:

Better for him to feed on mountain pasture in in my own.


----------



## Phatphish81 (Sep 23, 2013)

We hunt with horses or on foot.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Here's the hunting transportation I prefer----at least unit to unit, state to state,
Almost 30K miles since I bought it new 11 months ago hunting and scouting!!!8)////
A couple pairs of boots worn out tooo..;-)....LOTS OF FREAK'in miles in less than a year!!!!!!


----------



## RoosterKiller (May 27, 2011)

My choice was not on there. Helicopter. So I picked truck. However I always end up being a foot soldier as it seems the only way I ever get anything.
I think the question should not have been about preference, but about what transportation you use. I prefer one thing , but end up using what I got. My legs.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

As a kid we'd all pile up in the trucks around 3 am, drive up to the hills and park them. Hike all freaking day! Miles upon miles in the Wasatch on foot then back to the truck before nightfall.

As a teen/young adult it switched to hiking on foot from the cabin, again on foot all day, up and down the hills of northern Utah, back to the cabin just to get up before dawn and do it again.

Now, we no longer have the cabin and I am back to hunting public land. The area we hunt has miles upon miles of roads. So now we get up in the dark, drive the freezing miles to the hunting area and spend the day on foot. Our ATV's are there to get us from camp to the hunting area, drag firewood, haul gear. The hunting is done on foot but the transportation is by ATV.

I see people all day "road hunting" up and down the roads, back and forth, to and fro, never stopping to take a hike or look around. 

Am I the only one that couldn't care less how others choose to hunt? I'm not hunting the roads anyways so if they want to spend their days driving around, what does that matter to me? Too many whiners these days allow other people to ruin their experience...if road hunters are interfering with your hunt them maybe the problem isn't with them. Maybe it's the fact you are hunting the roads as well.


----------



## jag987 (Aug 10, 2014)

Foot.


----------

